# The "Hardcore" Release from TruFire



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

I have to admit when Steve Tentler sent me the Hardcore release another proudly made in the USA product from TruFire I was a little worried about doing a good review on it. The reason being, I am comfortable shooting dual caliper releases and have had issues with single caliper release in the past. So, after looking at it for a few weeks and realizing that I don’t write a review if I don’t use the product I pulled it out and began shooting with it. Surprisingly, I found myself shooting just as well and shooting with confidence with this release. With the minimal setting the 4 ounce trigger speed was perfect for me and the large trigger was easily reached and I found the release overall very comfortable to wear. The always great Evolution Buckle Hybrid, and Evolution Buckle Web system is always a pleasure to use and available on this model. This is one of my favorite features of TruFire and now that the Hardcore has been designed I don’t have any excuses using a single caliper release.
One of the most innovative and eye catching features of the Hardcore to me was the self centering knuckle which compensates for varying anchor points and it is located behind the main body. The main body also has over 1” inch of adjustment. So, no matter where you anchor you will always be on center with this design. The foldback design allows the Hardcore to be easily stored and the solid steel jaw which is guaranteed not to slip off loops automatically closes when you depress the trigger, Which is being offered in the swept back trigger which is standard and the forward trigger as an option. As stated by TruFire; “This release is the ultimate for hardcore hunters as well as serious tournament archers.”
For more information on the Hardcore and other products from TruFire go to, 
www.TruFire.com.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com


----------

